# Crinone Clumping



## Tiggi (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi there, 

I wonder if anyone can help me. I am currently 9dpo of my 2nd ICSI. I am using the crinone pesseries, but don't know if I am using them correctly. I was told not too put them too far up (sorry if tmi) and to walk around for about 15 minutes after inserting. I have been doing this, but now seem to be having a build up of the gel inside. Is this normal? Or is it supposed to be dissolving away.

Im starting to get worried now, that I am ruining my chances.

Any views are greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Tiggi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

Sorry, do you mean you're using Cyclogest pessaries or the Crinone vaginal gel ?

The Cyclogest pessaries you may notice some of it comes out after a while but this is nothing to worry about as it's just the waxy vegetable oil that the progesterone is suspended in.  If it's the Crinone gel, then yes, this can become really clumpy and sometimes has a peachy/pinkt tinge.  Ok, now for TMI      when it got a bit too much, I kinda removed it whilst in the shower with my finger, sorry, I know, way too much info but I know I'm not the only one who's done that !! Obviously if you are going to do same then don't do it straight after you've just inserted fresh Crinone, do it before you use fresh applicator     It's perfectly usual for the Crinone to go like this.....the actual progesterone will be absorbed fairly quickly so this again is just the oily residue left afterwards.

I know how difficult the 2ww is but try not to worry that this is ruining your chances, it's just the way Crinone (and Cyclogest) are.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## Tiggi (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Natasha,

Thank you for your reply.

Sorry to confuse you, it was the crinone vaginal gel that I am using. I was worried that by removing the clumps, I would not get the progesterone absorption from the gel.

I am just worrying about anything and everything at the moment. Just starting to get anxious now ready for OTD

Thank you and good luck to you too.

Tiggi X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No worries hun, the 2ww is the worst part of the whole tx cycle I feel.    When's your OTD ??

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## Tiggi (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to wait until day 18, so that is 30th July. It feels like a lifetime waiting already!! It feels worse this time than the first time round. Probably think that is because I know what it feels like to get -ve result.

Thank you for your support and advice.

Tiggi X


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Tiggi,

My clinic advised to 'fish' out the extra every 2-3 days.  Sounds grim, but that was the advice.

Everything crossed for you,

Dee


----------



## Tiggi (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Dee,

Thank you for your advice. I will start doing that myself from now on. 

And I can stop worrying, that it isn't something that just happens to me. Just hoping I can make it to OTD this time   

Good luck to you too, for your next treatment.

Tiggi X


----------

